# Clic gauche inactif sur souris filaire



## Fredsof1 (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si j'ai fait une fausse manip...mais depuis quelques jours et malgré un changement de souris le clic gauche de la souris est inactif du coup impossible de régler les paramètres de celle-ci puisque je ne peux déplacer le curseur..me voilà bien bloquée!help...Merci d'avance!Je suis sous Os X 10.6.8, j'ai testé avec une souris sans fil,avec fil et seul le clic droit fonctionne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2011)

Fredsof1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas si j'ai fait une fausse manip...mais depuis quelques jours et malgré un changement de souris le clic gauche de la souris est inactif du coup impossible de régler les paramètres de celle-ci puisque je ne peux déplacer le curseur..me voilà bien bloquée!help...Merci d'avance!Je suis sous Os X 10.6.8, j'ai testé avec une souris sans fil,avec fil et seul le clic droit fonctionne.



Tu n'aurais pas utilisé les paramètres pour gaucher (inversion des boutons droit et gauche) avec "pas de bouton secondaire" ?


----------



## polosven (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour, je me permets de hisser ce sujet hors des limbes.

Depuis aujourd'hui, sans aucune mise à jour ni modification de préférence particulière, je n'ai plus de clic gauche sur mon vieux MacBook de 2006 (sous Snow Leopard). 
Je m'explique: quand je l'allume, le curseur bouge avec le trackpad, mais impossible de faire un clic gauche, le clic ne donne aucune réponse.
J'ai essayé de brancher une souris filaire et j'ai fait des recherches: quand je n'utilise pas le trackpad, la souris répond parfaitement, clic gauche inclus. Dès que j'ai le malheur de toucher le trackpad, disparition de la fonction clic gauche. 
J'ai fait de multiples manuvres conseillées:
- désactiver le bluetooth
- virer le fichier com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch.trackpad.plist (responsable de chépakoi)
- virer la batterie et le brancher sur secteur (source de conflit physique avec le trackpad apparemment)
- réparer les autorisations
- redémarrer la PRAM
Le tout sans plus de succès: dès que j'ai le malheur de toucher le trackpad, ce con bloque tout et plus de clic gauche sur le trackpad comme sur la souris filaire (sur laquelle le clic droit continue à fonctionner).

Je suis un peu désespéré... Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée? Je lui serais reconnaissant...


Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2013)

Oui, déjà, pour pouvoir utiliser la souris tranquillement, désactiver le trackpad lorsque la souris est branchée (prefs système -> Clavier/souris -> onglet trackpad -> case à cocher dans le bas.

Sinon, pour la cause : mystère, je ne saurais même pas te dire si c'est un problème "système" ou "matériel". Quand même, tu as réinitialisé le SMC, et testé pour voir si ça le fait sur une autre session utilisateur ?


----------



## polosven (3 Février 2013)

SMC, ça ne me parle pas 
Et je n'ai qu'un compte utilisateur sur l'ordi, je pourrais tenter d'en créer un autre pour voir, merci pour l'idée...


C'est celui de ma chérie, je ne pourrai pas essayer ça tout de suite, mais c'est très très chiant quand même!
Je suis preneur de toute idée ou suggestion parce que c'est quand même très très ennuyeux!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2013)

polosven a dit:


> SMC, ça ne me parle pas



Ré-initialisation du SMC (<- clic)


----------



## polosven (22 Février 2013)

Je viens d'esssayer, ça n'a malheureusement rien changé... 



Et il y a une évolution: quand je n'utilise que le trackpad, le déplacement sur la barre de menu de l'ordi par exemple ouvre les menus déroulants (Fichier, Edition, etc...) sans que j'appuie. Ça ne le faisait pas avant, et ça ne le fait pas avec la souris.
Des idées? 

Pour être encore plus précis: l'utilisation du trackpad fait comme si le click gauche était coincé: affichage des menus déroulants, ouverture d'une zone de sélection sur le bureau...
Quand je n'utilise que la souris dès l'allumage de l'ordi, celle-ci fonctionne très bien.
Dès que je touche au trackpad, ça merde: dès le début, ça fait ce que j'ai décrit ci-dessus, si je l'utilise après avoir utilisé la souris, impossible d'utiliser le clic gauche du pad ou de la souris...

Ça ressemble un peu à un problème matériel, mais c'est quand même zarbi... Et très ennuyeux!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2013)

polosven a dit:


> Ça ressemble un peu à un problème matériel, mais c'est quand même zarbi... Et très ennuyeux!



Ah ben nan, là, visiblement, c'est un problème "système", si ça vient d'une interaction avec le trackpad ! Malheureusement, faute de disposer d'un trackpad, je ne peux pas t'en dire plus !


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2013)

peut être un petit tour de vis ?


----------



## polosven (23 Février 2013)

Pas de vis visible sous le trackpad dans l'emplacement de la batterie...
Je commence à désespérer...


----------



## polosven (27 Février 2013)

Up!

Je me suis décidé à amener l'ordinateur dans une boutique iConcept pour savoir à quoi m'en tenir.
Selon eux, il faut changer le topcase, et il ne serait plus disponible pour mon Macbook... Ce qui me semble quand même étonnant, vu la diffusion de cet ordinateur!

Auriez-vous des sites de référence pour trouver des topcases pour Macbook?

Sinon, ils ont la délicatesse de proposer un échange pour un Macbook pro d'occasion quasiment au prix du neuf. Trop sympa, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2013)

polosven a dit:


> Selon eux, il faut changer le topcase



Ah ? et je suppose que si ta carte mère avait cramée, ils t'auraient proposé de changer l'iSight intégrée ? 



polosven a dit:


> et il ne serait plus disponible pour mon Macbook...



Faux, Apple le fournit toujours aux SAV qui le demandent (mais ça va pas durer très longtemps, le modèle juste avant (C2D 2,16 et 2,33 Ghz) ils ne fournissent déjà plus les pièces spécifiques.

Bon, sans rire, quel rapport entre le topcase et le bouton gauche d'une souris USB ? Si ça venait du bouton du trackpad, la souris fonctionnerait. Au fait, et le "tap" sur le trackpad, tu as essayé ?


----------



## polosven (3 Mars 2013)

Le problème, c'est que le Macbook dont je parle n'est pas celui dans ma description, c'est un Macbook blanc, et apparemment ils n'ont plus les pièces pour celui-là...
Pour le tap sur le trackpad, je n'avais pas trouvé dans les options, j'avais laissé tomber... Ça se trouve où?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 préférences système / trackpad : cocher "toucher pour cliquer".


----------



## polosven (3 Mars 2013)

Merci, j'essaierai dès que possible


----------



## polosven (11 Mars 2013)

Je n'ai pas cette possibilité dans le panneau de configuration, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...
Mais c'est quand même vraiment étonnant que le moindre contact du pad déconnecte complètement le clic qui marche sur la souris en cas d'utilisation exclusive de cette dernière...


----------



## Zadigcandor (19 Juillet 2013)

J'ai eu les mêmes symptômes ces deux derniers jours : clic gauche inopérant, d'abord par moments puis continuellement même après redémarrage.

Je me suis souvenu que la semaine passée j'avais installé lantivirus ClamXav et son menu contextuel. Une fois celui ci supprimé du dossier "Contextual Menu Items" de la bibliothèque du compte principal, tout est immédiatement rentré dans l'ordre...

Peut être une piste à explorer.

Cordialement.


----------



## polosven (20 Juillet 2013)

J'essaierai, même si j'ai Clamxav depuis longtemps maintenant. Merci bien pour le conseil.


----------



## madmarsu (18 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, moi aussi je fais dans l'archéologie 

  J'avais le même problème que polosven ci-dessous, avec un macbook intel, trackpad avec bouton.

  J'ai essayé à peu près tout ce qui s'approchait du problème (hormis le réglage de vis, n'ayant pas trouvé encore le bon tournevis, ni d'ailleurs le bon tuto mais je saurais démonter le clavier du macbook de mon épouse : 2 vis à gauche, 2 à droite, sur les bords du boîtier inférieur.)
  Ce qui est stupéfiant c'est le fait que le trackpad (car c'était bien lui le fautif) pose souci, mais uniquement sur l'ordi lui-même. Je m'explique : après les réparations logicielles (corrections ACL, SMC, inversion clics gauche/droit, 4 formes de redémarrage etc.) j'ai aussi essayé
- une souris USB
- une souris Bluetooth
- un trackpad bluetooth
Quoi que je fasse, je n'arrivais au mieux qu'à faire un clic droit, mais jamais le gauche ! Enfin si, juste un demi (button press mais pas button release) après le redémarrage de la machine.
Le plus surprenant, c'est qu'en utilisant ces trois mêmes périphériques sur un autre ordinateur distant (osx ou linux) avec une prise en main à distance (j'ai configuré l'accès distant via les préférences systèmes, sans souris c'est fun mais on y arrive avec les raccourcis claviers et plusieurs lancements des préfs), le clic gauche fonctionnait !! C'était déjà pas mal, au moins on pouvait de nouveau utiliser l'ordi en accès distant, distant de 70 cm... 
  Et puis l'intuition s'est imposée à moi : puisque la fonction semblait inopérante uniquement en local, c'est que ce n'est pas uniquement logiciel : sinon, l'accès distant n'aurait pas accepté le clic gauche non plus (idem si ç'avait été un virus ou un pb de fichier .plist).

   J'ai donc appuyé plutôt fort sur la barre (bouton) du trackpad : ce pouvait être une poussière ou autre.
  Eh ben pas de changement. 
  J'ai recommencé avec toute la largeur de la barre : idem.
  J'ai enfin donné un coup avec la paume de la main : youpi, ça remarche ! 
  Un peu comme le coup de canne du Jour le plus long 

   Bref, quand on a tout essayé, on n'a pas encore tout essayé 

  L'étape suivante aurait été démontage du clavier/trackpad et nettoyage. Je le ferai si ça recommence ! car il s'agissait visiblement de matière non souhaitée sur un contact ; le choc l'aura écrasé/brisé/déplacé mais ça pourrait revenir. Un coup de soufflette, aussi, à l'occasion, ne fera pas de mal (même si des fois c'est pire temporairement : on déplace des poussières qui ne gênent pas et qui se mettent à gêner )
  Pour un matériel qui n'a que 8 ans, ça m'aurait embêté de devoir le réparer pour si peu ! Son prédécesseur (un iMac "tournesol" G4 de 2002) est encore en pleine forme (sous OS 9) 




polosven a dit:


> Bonjour, je me permets de hisser ce sujet hors des limbes.
> 
> Depuis aujourd'hui, sans aucune mise à jour ni modification de préférence particulière, je n'ai plus de clic gauche sur mon vieux MacBook de 2006 (sous Snow Leopard).
> Je m'explique: quand je l'allume, le curseur bouge avec le trackpad, mais impossible de faire un clic gauche, le clic ne donne aucune réponse.
> ...


----------

